# General > Book & Author Requests >  Agatha Christie

## qpidsangel

more books and plays by Agatha Christie please. Like The Mousetrap, Arsenic and Old Lace, The Unexpected Guest etc.

----------


## jainitous

He is right.

We need more books from Agatha Christie such as Murder on The Orient 

Express, Murder on Mesopotamia, and Hercule Poirot's Christmas.

Thanks for your attention

----------


## Admin

I'm pretty sure her stuff is only just out of copyright - meaning I only have access to works completed early in her career - the later stuff is still copyrighted.

----------

